# Son's Bear Mount



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

Got my son's bear mount back from Ted's Taxidermy. It turned out great, he does excellent work. He shot it last September in Brimley.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Congrats to the young man, nice mount.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Very nice trophy you have there young fella. Congrat's.


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

thanks guys, he is pretty proud of it


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Is that book keeping the mount level?


----------



## JoAnne2Crows (Mar 20, 2011)

Congratulations to your son.


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am guessing that it is a wall mount and he just has not hunt it yet.
Probably too excited to get it back and to take some pics!!:lol: 
There propably is a wall hook behind the bear itself that will center the mount?
Congrats to the young man and his trophy!!


----------



## youp50 (Jan 14, 2011)

I like it. Congrats to your boy.


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

william bonney, the mount was placed on the floor and the book was holding up for the pics. its going up on the wall to high for pics


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

That's a great looking mount! Congrats to the boy.


----------



## yooper36 (Aug 3, 2008)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Reminds me of when I had to use a couple of my $100 text books to level my couch with the broken leg back in college. :lol:
Just Kidding.....congrats to your son. Great mount


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

All right nice looking bear good job on the taxidermy


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats to your son. You must be a proud Papa.


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

it was a great experience to be with him when he shot it. he is a pretty darn good hunter already eup. he going turkey hunting for the first time this weekend too.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Good luck on the turkeys!!!!!


----------

